# Another GPS question



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.lowrance.com/upload/Lowrance/Documents/Manuals/SONAR-DSI_INSTALL_EN_988-10169-001.pdf

3 amp fuse, 12 volt supply

looks like you'd get about 2 to 3 hours out of a 7 amp hour battery.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I found the answer on one of the self service tech pages. It says power consumption with backlight on is .75 amp so that should give me a good full day on the water and a second charged battery is small enough to carry on trips.

Thanks


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have made many FF/GPS portable and the 7AH batteries needed to be replaced often. You most likely will want to go with a larger than 7 AH battery. The GPS will draw it below 12V near 3/4 of day fishing. When those little 7AH battery get drawn to 11V a few times they are about toast. Around 12AH will get you through full day and end up around 12V.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Carolinajim,

I have used the 7amp hr in my canoe and kayak but never for more than 3 or 4 hours at a time with good results but moving up to a 12 amp hr makes sense for a full day.


----------

